# What extras have you bought??



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have added a:-

Macerator

Gas adaptor

extend a tee

Rear camera not fitted yet :roll: 

Door flyscreen screen door catch.

endless plumbing bits.

Cant wait if Olley replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just added electric jacks, thats the beauty of an RV they come fully loaded anyway so anything you add tend to be "luxuries" rather than necessities as everything that should be fitted to the RV is fitted already

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Well here goes...................
Air Horns
Awning
Electric step
Reversing camera
New leather front seats
New complete upholstery
New steering box and power booster and front suspension air bag (not really add ons, more like essentials :lol: )
New engine batteries
New coach batteries
Bike rack + Tow bar
Tyre inflator extenders
Front air bag extenders
Hott Rod
Auxilliary heating coil for air con unit
New diesel pump
Heater fan resistor pack
New kitchen taps
New wooden sink cover
New cooker and hob
New stereo
New flatscreen TV
New TV aeriel
Graphic for the side
Personalised registration
Macerator
Safe
Bound to be something I have forgotten about :lol: :lol: 
All of this is as well as having it serviced along with all those bits and bobs.....
Hope this helps :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Just added electric jacks, thats the beauty of an RV they come fully loaded anyway so anything you add tend to be "luxuries" rather than necessities as everything that should be fitted to the RV is fitted already
> 
> Dazzer


I would like Jacks :wink:

I am going for a full respray too! (cant decide what colours though :roll: )

I have had a new Convection/microwave too!

Tow bar too!

Chris Cox braked tow frame as well :wink:

Blimey dont you forget things :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Bound to be something I have forgotten about :lol: :lol:
> All of this is as well as having it serviced along with all those bits and bobs.....
> Hope this helps :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Bike Cover????

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

RR said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Just added electric jacks, thats the beauty of an RV they come fully loaded anyway so anything you add tend to be "luxuries" rather than necessities as everything that should be fitted to the RV is fitted already
> ...


Hi RR

Stop messing about and get em!!! :lol: Im sure if you asked Linda from Stateside she would be delighted to sort you a set out. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi john I can't compete with keith  

Dash switch for courtesy light
Recirculater pump for hot water
Re-plumbed basin from black to grey water tank
Satellite dish
Mobile phone aerial
110v external night lighting, 5 fitted 2 more to do
Change from sealed beams to bulbs
Domes over roof vents
Fittings over roof tank vents
New battery for chassis
New batteries for habitation
Xantex battery monitor
New battery charger
Battery master
240v feed to charger only (for low amperage sites)
Inverter
Side view camera
Small drivers table
Consul on movable arm for side camera LCD and 110v light switches
Electrics for macerator
External 240v socket both sides
Gas Conversion
Rear view camera and LCD screen
Safe

Still to do maybe

Small lift up drinks table
Lift up extension table for the sink
Finish fitting night external lights
Extra repeat indicators on the sides
Rear track bar
Safety Steer
Roof rack
Extend-a-stay gas point
Gas tank on the roof  

Bound to think of something else todo if I ever work through that lot. Has anybody been brave enough to add up what they have spent? I know I haven't.

Olley


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I am glad I don't have a RV if all this renewed stuff goes wrong! lol,lol
Waiting to see if someone abroard post his list-I don't know who but a couple of months ago he was adding about £10,000 worth of solar pans etc,lol- if i knew how to put smily/laughting faces etc, i would- do i have to turn something on?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

maddie said:


> - if i knew how to put smily/laughting faces etc, i would- do i have to turn something on?


A lot of it is to do with the "boys and their toys" syndrome. :lol:

Mustn't grumble though....keeps me in a job :wink:

To add smileys just click on the emoticons to the left of your "post a reply" screen.....like this......   8O :? 8) :lol: :x    :wink:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

LC1962 do you mean like this
:roll:  :lol: 8) :? 8O 
????????????????????????????????????????????????
terry
edit whooo hoooo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extras*

Hello

Keith and Olley - you maybe should be in the "RV accessories fitting business" LOL

Russell


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks
i've added and jobs done
full respray
new decals
full reupholstery
new laminate floor
new dually wheel covers
tow hitch 
dirt skirt
reversing camera
new fridge
lpg fuel convertion
gas adapters

blimey don't want to reckon the cost 
who started this thread off again?
:evil: Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> A lot of it is to do with the "boys and their toys" syndrome. :lol:


Yes indeed.. :lol: at this rate you will be retiring soon..

Jan - Sep 2006

• Full service £150
• Nature Pure Filter £165
• New Maxair roof vents £90
• 4 x 85ah Batteries £120
• New control board for fridge £90
• New spare wheel and tyre £300
• MOT £34
• New Alpine CD Radio and iPod £500
• Water furnace cleaned and adjusted £0

Oct - Dec 2006

• New driving lights fitted £60
• New starter battery £120
• Re frame habitation door £30
• Painted front grill £10
• New TV in bedroom £250
• New sat digi box £90
• Painted door mirrors £10
• Repaired speedo £0
• Repaired temperature sender £0
• Changed drawers to doors in dinette seating £0
• A/C Belt tightened £0
• Lamps replaced in dashboard £1.00

March - April 2007

• Installed Automatic washing machine £300
• New cupboard £0
• Fitted electric water heater element £90
• Fitted 2 x DeLongi oil filled radiators £140
• Maxview Crank-Up £350
• New vinyl flooring to kitchen and bathroom £90
• Repaired and serviced generator £0
• Greased chassis £0
• New sewer hose £15
• Replaced side marker light and repair body £20
• Tote n stor purchased £100
• Repaired engine bay door hinges £0
• Painted LPG tank and step £0
• New chrome and brass mixer taps to sink £60
• Nature Pure filter replaced £25


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You got it Terry! :thumbleft: 

I reckon if someone were to start a thread entitled "What bits have dropped off" your Swift would win hands down Russell :lol: :lol:

(Just kidding.....honest!) :wink: Hope they are sorting it to your satisfaction! :twisted: 

Tony, you stuck your overcab back together yet? :lol: :lol:

Jim.....I wish! :roll: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi linda, this has made me remember, wing mirror any news? Its only been 6 months. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

here is my list
lpg converion :  
reverse camera
sat nav
3 batteries(hab)
inverter
new loo
3x3" dump pipes
2 locks
5.5 awning and privacy room
new rear bumper(big tree)  
new rear indicators
workshop manuals
spear wheel cover
windscreen cover
new ariael
new LNB
...........
this weeks tragerdy's
water pump and geni startermotor both took the knock


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi linda, this has made me remember, wing mirror any news? Its only been 6 months. :lol:
> 
> Olley


Olley, you have PM :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> A lot of it is to do with the "boys and their toys" syndrome. :lol:
> 
> Mustn't grumble though....keeps me in a job :wink:


This is very true as used my RV in the States and only needed some sewer pipes which I bought in Walmart :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Linda
it's in jobs to do tray this week when i'm off work 

then theres her indoors wanting jobs done on the house :roll: 
too much to do no time for work but they wont let me go
see you soon 
Tony

BTW have to find time to come on this forum


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well here goes :-

Maxveiw crank up sat dish
Pace 12V sky box
17" LCD Tv
Heosafe door locks
Fiamma safelocks to hab door and garage door
Electric heater to bathroom
Extra leisure battery
CTEK 5 stage battery charger
Battery Master
Water filter and tap
12V submerible pump to top up fresh tank
3 extra mains sockets
Bike rack in garage
Gaslow twin 11kg system
Bottle holders for 6 bottles of wine/whisky

And mine is not an RV :wink: 

Trevor


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Trevor
looks like we all need deep pockets :lol: 
Tony


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

But at least I saved alot by doing all the installation myself  

Well all exept the gaslow as it was already fitted when I bought the van.

p.s. Tony, it seems we live in the same town, I am also in Winsford :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Trevor
small world its a wonder i havn't bumped into you figuratively speaking :lol: 
I keep my m/home at Holmston hall nr Oulton park racetrack know it?
Tony


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*extra list*

Greetings,

My list:

Two 110ah batteries in place of 80ah
Swivel cab seats
4 metre awning
Status TV aerial
crank up aerial (Maxview)
85 watts solar panel
TV brackets in front dinette and rear lounge
Extra 12 volt and coax sockets dinette and lounge areas
Fire extinguisher
Fire blanket
CO alarm
Smoke alarm
Plastic storage boxes
Cab seat covers
Master lock Python cable locks for cab doors
Fluorescent light in place of halogens in galley
Fluorescent lights in rear locker
LED lights in cupboards
Two folding alloy chairs
Alloy folding table
Gas alarm
Non slip matting to all cupboards and shelves
Entrance door mats
Shelves in washroom
Thatcham remote alarm
Sat Nav
Front mud flaps
12 volt fans
Skillet
Toaster
Grille plate for cooker
Reflective tape on side extrusions
12 volt heater in cab for wife
12 volt blanket, again for wife, good swap eh?
Plate racks
12 volt satellite box
12 volt 10.4" TV
Windbreaks
Groundsheet
Scooter cover
Flag pole
Flags
600 watt Inverter
12 volt iron
Microwave
Extending wash brush
Safe box
Dehumidifier
Ceramic heater
Water filter unit
Reversing camera (to fit)
Parking sensors (to fit)

Plus more to get and some I have forgot!

Jobs to do:

Modify waste outlet pipe, too low
Shelves in rear locker area
Shelves in inside lockers
13 amp mains sockets
Rear mudflaps, maybe a rear skirt
Wax protection underneath
Safari room or lean to awning
Gas low system
Wine rack


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peter
with all that going on it sounds like a selfbuild :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tony


----------

